# Scrambled video after closing and opening Latitude display

## tmh114

I'm running Gentoo 1.2 on a Latitude C640 with a Radeon Mobility M7 and SXGA+ lcd.  X Free works fine, until I close the display all the way and open it back up.  I get scrambled video with black and white lines.  

The only thing I can do is turn off the power to restart the computer.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.

----------

## oniq

Did you try getting out of X after it does this (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE)?  How about doing it when not in X?  Same results?

----------

## pilla

Do you have APM/ACPI enabled? My Thinkpad hibernates/suspends when I close it.

----------

## tmh114

I've tried control alt backspace after the screen gets scrambled and it doesn't work.  It does exit out of X if the screen was not scrambled, however.  In console mode, the video does not get messed up when I close and open the display.  

I have only apm compiled as a module without any extra options.  I don't have acpi enabled.  In the bios, I have it set to stay on when I close the display.  No luck.  Thanks for your time.

----------

## pilla

I think you should add "apm" to your USES and recompile XFree (I guess).  Is apmd running?

 *tmh114 wrote:*   

> I've tried control alt backspace after the screen gets scrambled and it doesn't work.  It does exit out of X if the screen was not scrambled, however.  In console mode, the video does not get messed up when I close and open the display.  
> 
> I have only apm compiled as a module without any extra options.  I don't have acpi enabled.  In the bios, I have it set to stay on when I close the display.  No luck.  Thanks for your time.

 

----------

## tmh114

Yeah, I added apm to my modules.autoload and it seems to work because my computer powers off by itself after I shutdown.

----------

## tmh114

When I type top, I see kapmd running.  Don't know if that's the same thing.

----------

## pilla

apmd is not the kernel module! It is a daemon.  You should then emerge apmd if you want it.

 *tmh114 wrote:*   

> Yeah, I added apm to my modules.autoload and it seems to work because my computer powers off by itself after I shutdown.

 

----------

## tmh114

I tried booting off DemoLinux 3.0 and the problem does not occur.  So I know the problem has to do with the way I have things setup.  I'm just going to mess around with it until I figure it out.  Thanks.

----------

## niqdanger

 *tmh114 wrote:*   

> I tried booting off DemoLinux 3.0 and the problem does not occur.  So I know the problem has to do with the way I have things setup.  I'm just going to mess around with it until I figure it out.  Thanks.

 

Im having a similar problem with a Toshiba 4300. Quitting X gives some crazy lines and messed video. The machine IS running (you can issue a reboot command and have it reboot for example) but video is unreadble. 

Its gotta be an X setting but I dont know what. Do you have an S3 chipset?

----------

## tmh114

I have an Intel 840 chipset.  I've tried using the vesa driver instead of radeon.  It fixes the problem, but then I don't have 3d acceleration.  Oh well.  I don't really need that until I get some games.

----------

## Random Juju

Hello.

I was having a similar, but slightly different problem with RedHat 7.3/8.0.  After the screen dimmed/turned off, the same garbling thing would happen.  Closing and re-opening the laptop would actually CLEAR the display and make it usable again.

Anyhow, the moral of the story is that I'm working on this problem, too.

Have a good one.

----------

